# Congratulations on Rudy Gay!



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

The title says it all, you guys should be thrilled.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, you guys just robbed the Rockets. Rudy will get to play the Rockets 4 times a year now and show them the error of their ways.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Great move by West.....

although, I'm sure Memphis fans may hate to see Battier go.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

And I am sure Houston will be sorry to see a Championship run go to Memphis. =(


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow, Gay and Lowry. What a draft for you guys.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

**** yeah, another good move here. Can you say the best draft?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow...the NBA better be scared because Memphis will tear it up next season!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Welcome back to the Stro Show!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

u do realise this is only a rumor spread by espn.. it might not even happen... all depends on if rockets management and JVG has a brain or not


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Link 



> With Connecticut forward Rudy Gay, who was considered a possibility with the No. 1 pick, sliding to the Rockets at No. 8, the Rockets sent Gay's rights and forward Stromile Swift, their primary free-agent signing last summer, to Memphis for forward Shane Battier.
> 
> ...
> 
> Because of NBA rules, they are not permitted to finalize or discuss deals until July 12.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I can see them dealing Stro to Washington for Etan Thomas... I hope that they get Etan for him!

Nice move... Sweeeeeet!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow:

PG - Damon Stoudamire/Kyle Lowry
SG - Eddie Jones/Dahntay Jones
SF - Rudy Gay/Mike Miller
PF - Stromile Swift/Hakim Warrick/Brian Cardinal
C - Pau Gasol/Big Jake

At least the Grizz can play fast next year.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I can't stop smiling. As a Grizzlies fan that wanted more excitement and a faster pace, this was a wonderful start to the offseason. Rudy Gay...of all the bull**** scenarios I have run through since the end of the season, this was to out there for me even to imagine. I am in shock.

Rudy Freakin' Gay...don't pinch me!


----------



## bwell (Jul 4, 2005)

West finally seems like he understands what the fans want here: uptempo, high flyers, and athleticism.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

bwell said:


> West finally seems like he understands what the fans want here: uptempo, high flyers, and athleticism.



Seriously. He wondered why the team didn't connect with fans anymore. Because the team was boring to watch. Incredibly boring. 

Shane represented Memphis well. I'll miss him but probably not very long.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

you guys are so lucky...  

minnesota got a crappy draft


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Really good draft. I didn't know that Stro was a part of the deal, that makes it even better. Living here in Memphis and seeing how he's been not only good on the team but good for the city, it's kinda said to see Battier go.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You guys really excited to see Stro back in Memphis?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> You guys really excited to see Stro back in Memphis?


I'll tolerate him. We got Rudy Gay after all. There's not much to be unhappy about tonight as a Grizzlies fan.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Unbelievable. Congrats to you guys. Not only Gay and Stro (I think he's gonna be traded), but Lowry too! Wow. Jerry West I tell ya...


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

You guys have a VERY bright future. I don't even want to think of what you guys will be like if Gay and Lowry pan out.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats, you guys stole the best player from the draft who will be a star and drafted Lowry who will be great! Enjoy!


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Yep just like Jerry Wests trade 10 years ago. Trading a veteren role player in Divac for a skinny unknown high school kid named Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now that sigs are back...

Anyone who is not on want to get on the Rudy Gay fan club? Started 3 months ago.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I guess I'll jump on the wagon.

*jumps on*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They also got Alexander Johnson at 45. I mean this was a terrific draft addressing needs as well.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

congrats on robbing us :sigh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> Now that sigs are back...
> 
> Anyone who is not on want to get on the Rudy Gay fan club? Started 3 months ago.


Count me in.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow even the Memphis fans think we got robed........this tells you something.....


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't really understand the trade.

What are we going to do with a player that last year doesn't want to stay with us? Why are we going to pay him more that his demand in the past free agency?

Perhaps a three way trade is in works with philly for AI, trhowing in miller or jones...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

piri said:


> I don't really understand the trade.
> 
> What are we going to do with a player that last year doesn't want to stay with us? Why are we going to pay him more that his demand in the past free agency?


He was demanding 6 years/$60 million, if we're to believe his agents and various columns. We have him for half that per season with one less year on the deal. 

And he could still be traded as well. I'm kinda hoping for it anyway.



> Perhaps a three way trade is in works with philly for AI, trhowing in miller or jones...


:gopray:


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Will Gay start from day one? Or is Miller on the move up the depth chart?

I dont think Houston got robbed, they couldnt get any better player than Battier, they got their superstars allready, and Gay i still only a ticket to the lotery. Battier will provide a solid, tuff, fighting presence, and he'll hit all the free pop-ups and clamp down on D(irk).

Memphis have to take a chance, and Gay is a great one. So congratz... to both teams.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Will Gay start from day one? Or is Miller on the move up the depth chart?
> 
> I dont think Houston got robbed, they couldnt get any better player than Battier, they got their superstars allready, and Gay i still only a ticket to the lotery. Battier will provide a solid, tuff, fighting presence, and he'll hit all the free pop-ups and clamp down on D(irk).
> 
> Memphis have to take a chance, and Gay is a great one. So congratz... to both teams.


Well, Dirk dumped 31 ppg on us in the first round on 50 percent shooting. I don't know what numbers he's put up against Houston's defenders, but Battier might not be the best idea for Nowitzki specifically.

Our depth chart as I think Fratello sees it:

PG Stoudamire, Lowry, Roberson
SG E. Jones, D. Jones
SF Miller, Warrick, Gay
PF Gasol, Roberts, Cardinal, Johnson
C Tsakalidis, Swift

You might swap Miller and Warrick's spots depending on if Czar wants to use Miller the way he used him last year. That's just for now anyway. West doesn't seem like he's done.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

You really think Warrick will be in front of Gay on the depth chart? Could Miller or Warrick be moved?


----------

